

Demand for Telepresence Solutions is Exploding - DabAsteroid
http://www.prweb.com/releases/2008/9/prweb1371364.htm

======
DabAsteroid
Article excerpt:

 _Demand for Telepresence solutions is exploding reports Telepresence and
Videoconferencing Insight online newsletter at www.tpandvc-insight.com; this
is confirmed in an extensive Interview with the Director of Marketing for
Cisco TelePresence solutions.

The online Specialist Newsletter Telepresence and Videoconferencing Insight
has greatly increased its coverage of Telepresence in the last six months. A
total of 70 news stories about Telepresence have been published including 40
user application case studies. ...

Cisco announced customers had ordered 500 Cisco Telepresence Systems units in
April 2008, and in less than five months that number has doubled. ...

Cisco sees two main drivers today for the interest in Cisco TelePresence. The
first is the trend around globalization and the need for faster decision
making. The second is the increasing costs of travel and the need to curb CO2
emissions.

One of the largest challenges for the TelePresence market is the need to
experience it at a personal level. ...

What is the difference between Telepresence and High Definition
videoconferencing? The widely held view is that it is just that - the
experience. Telepresence is an immersive experience, meaning you actually feel
like you are sitting around a table in the same room with the other
participants who are at another site, perhaps 6,000 miles away._

